# Clinton Anderson PRS saddle pad



## cjdarlington (May 30, 2010)

I'm considering buying a Clinton Anderson PRS pad (leather top, neoprene bottom) I saw for sale for $200 used. Only used by previous owner a handful of times. I want to get something that's going to be super comfortable for my horse, but that's a lot of money. Is it worth it?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I woudn't. I like the PRS pads but there are plenty of other cheaper option.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to scuba dive in a neoprene wet suit. It is HOT! unless submerged. A good wool pad with wear leathers works best as it's a natural material.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

5Star - 100% real wool and it's cheaper new then the CA is used. Best pad I've ever used.


----------



## cjdarlington (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! I ended up going with this pad:

Reinsman Orthopedic Microsuede Contoured Pad - Horse.com

Hoping it's good as it's much nicer on my pocketbook, but I also don't want to skimp on something like this. 

I loved the look of the 5stars, but even they were a little much for me at this time.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I had CA all wool pad and it really did not help me make my ill fitting saddle fit better.. I now have 1" all wool Classic Equine close contact pad that I've had for nearly 2 years and it is awesome.. it's got SLIGHT butterfly cut for close contact.. LOVE IT.. and the 1" version is only about $135..
CBFP- Classic Equine Wool Felt Pad


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I forgot to say I ditched the ill fitting saddle LOL.. anyways - go for 100% wool felt - cannot go wrong, your horse's back will thank you


----------

